# These things are HUGE!!!  Has anyone seen them this large before?



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

I took the stem off my Iver today because it seemed to long for the bike.  I also took the post off because the plating was near perfect on it and I had another Iver post to put on it.  As I was strugling to get the post out I noticed that I had about 8 inches showing.  I thought "Damn"  this thing is long.  It took about 20 minutes to pull the thing out and it is *18 inches *long!  This stem is just shy of 10 inches.  These aren't stamped with the Iver name on them so I'm guessing that the worlds tallest man owned the the bike and put them on.  Has anyong seen a post this long before?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2012)

I have one that long!......


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

lol...really?  :o


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

What did they come off of?  Any value to them?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2012)

No, you're right...yours is longer. That's what I get for bragging.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

lol...i gotcha by close to 7 inches!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

*These things are HUGE!!! Has anyone seen them this large before?*

That's what she said...!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> That's what she said...!




Greens, where are you from?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

Robertriley said:


> Greens, where are you from?






Lol sorry jk...

I'm from oc- SantaAna


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

I posted this for info about the post and stem but wanted to have fun with it too.  I'm from the Inland Empire.  What kind of bikes are you interested in?  I think if Bri was closer we'd be swapping parts all day long.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol yeah that is true.. Bri move down to the west coast then we can trade for the Elgin lights  

Well I got started with cycle trucks (11 inch Neck), now I have one autocycle and one Rollfast. I owned an Elgin 28" wooden wheels, mostly got hooked on schwinn now but I'm up for any rare bike.  Lots come and go and currently have 3 keepers


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

My friend just picked up a weird bike today.  I'd say it's around 1940 and has a crazy fork (springer w/o a visable spring) and the frame splits about two inches before the seat tube.  Besides that, it looks like a Zep with a tank.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

3 keepers (1899 Cleveland Lozier, 35 Hawthorne Flyer, 38 Elgin)  and I have another keeper coming 1939 Elgin Long Tube.  I have a couple that I might be selling soon.


----------



## slick (Feb 2, 2012)

Your buddy's bike is a 36 Shelby. The fork is a shockease which I beleive didn't come out until after 1936 so that part is wrong. If he decides to sell it let me know. I need that tank.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a longer seatpost than that one. Probably came from a sidewalk bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the fork off of.  He said that he saw it on a high dollar bike before back can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 2, 2012)

I just sold a seatpost that  was equally as long or longer. I think it came off of an old teens motorcycle. 

I got it on a huge motorcycle saddle that came through my ownership.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 2, 2012)

*hello*

and i have a  goose neck that is  probable  2  foot long  chucksoldbikes


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 2, 2012)

slick said:


> Your buddy's bike is a 36 Shelby. The fork is a shockease which I beleive didn't come out until after 1936 so that part is wrong. If he decides to sell it let me know. I need that tank.




wouldn't a 
1936 have a straight bar


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha, figures a bunch of you Cal guys are talking about how long their parts are!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 2, 2012)

schwinndoggy said:


> Haha, figures a bunch of you Cal guys are talking about how long their parts are!




I've been sitting on my hands to refrain from saying just that schwinndoggy...but you made it impossible!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2012)

Robertriley said:


> I posted this for info about the post and stem but wanted to have fun with it too.  I'm from the Inland Empire.  What kind of bikes are you interested in?  I think if Bri was closer we'd be swapping parts all day long.




You bet your sweet bippy!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 2, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Lol yeah that is true.. Bri move down to the west coast then we can trade for the Elgin lights
> 
> Well I got started with cycle trucks (11 inch Neck), now I have one autocycle and one Rollfast. I owned an Elgin 28" wooden wheels, mostly got hooked on schwinn now but I'm up for any rare bike.  Lots come and go and currently have 3 keepers




What Elgin lights are we talking about?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 2, 2012)

The ones here under my post 


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...matters-but-how-many-Elgins-do-you-have/page4


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I was bidding on those on ebay some time ago.  I remember the pipe.


----------

